# 1 year ago



## johnrm (Feb 17, 2007)

We brought Zeus home, what a great year its been happy anniversary


----------



## Vinnie (Sep 4, 2001)

Zeus is very handsome! Happy anniversary and many more!


----------



## maxismom (Jan 13, 2008)

Happy gotcha day Zeus!


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

Happy gottcha day, Zeus!!!


----------



## johnrm (Feb 17, 2007)

Thank You


----------



## 2dogcrew (May 1, 2005)

What a handsome boy you are! Happy birthday Zeus!


----------

